# FYI with people with the thumping noise coming from the front end



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Brought my 11 Routan in for a thumping noise that happens when accelerating. Dealer verified that at 650 miles it needs 2 new engine mounts because they were not torqued correctly from the factory. The tech told me he could of just tightened it all up but since I have had very bad luck the last few months they ordered 2 new mounts. 

I wonder if they made any perfect Routans, in 2 months I have owned 2 and driven about 6 of them and they all seem to have one issue or another. Kinda sad if you ask me. We still love the van so hopefully this is the last of it for a while. Kinda regret turning our Sportwagen in that had 0 issues in 3 years.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

juvefan20 said:


> Brought my 11 Routan in for a thumping noise that happens when accelerating. Dealer verified that at 650 miles it needs 2 new engine mounts because they were not torqued correctly from the factory. The tech told me he could of just tightened it all up but since I have had very bad luck the last few months they ordered 2 new mounts.
> 
> I wonder if they made any perfect Routans, in 2 months I have owned 2 and driven about 6 of them and they all seem to have one issue or another. Kinda sad if you ask me. We still love the van so hopefully this is the last of it for a while. Kinda regret turning our Sportwagen in that had 0 issues in 3 years.


That's a bummer, personally, I would have just had them tighten them up, to eliminate one more trip to the dealer.

Knock on wood the only issues we've had are :

1.Black trim on the roofline(peeled up in one area)
2.Radio not recognizing the DVD 4-5 time in about a years time.
3.Squeaky drivers side slider
4.Brakes warping, knew that before I even bought it(never back on a seperate ocassion always done on a check up)

Our Routan has only been to the dealer about 3 times other than a schedule maintenence trip or inspection.Other than that she's spot on!

It's all relative I guess, our new 2000 Passat, went thru 4 Emissions air pumps(not a typo), a gas cap or 2, countless vacuum lines(not warrantied), several M.I.L.'s for emissions crap and a few other things in its short 4.5 years, glad we bought the extended warranty.

Our 05 Passat (replaced the 2000 after being totaled) Roofline strips both almost blew off, sunroof lines clogged(car is garage kept and never left under a tree or out in inclimate weather), turbo blew just out of warranty(wish we bought the extended warranty), rear astray fell apart (we don't smoke). And for some reason it always eats a bulb or 2 in a years time, the first bulb was 3 days after we had the car! I still love the car reguradless.

I sense your frustration, I always laughed about Monday or Friday built cars(the worst), guess our Routan is a Wednesday car!


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

I was thinking the same thing about having them just tighten it up but dealer told me to just hang on to the loaner which is a 11 Routan SE until my car is done on Monday. At least it saves me a 23 mile trip to the dealer for now.

Glad to hear you have had your issues repaired though.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

This doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy feeling, I'm thinking about trading in my 09 for a 11, there's good deals on the 11s and my 09 has not been stellar. I tried talking the wifey into something else, Tiguan, JSW, etc, but they're all too small. Can't afford a Touareg. I had heard the 2011 were better, very few issues.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

haunted reality said:


> This doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy feeling, I'm thinking about trading in my 09 for a 11, there's good deals on the 11s and my 09 has not been stellar. I tried talking the wifey into something else, Tiguan, JSW, etc, but they're all too small. Can't afford a Touareg. I had heard the 2011 were better, very few issues.


I think my issues are more my dealer than the car. Needless to say this is the last time I use mine. I was in the same boat you are though, we have JSW and we loved it but was too small from our 2 kids and a dog on a 400 mile trip to visit family. Everything else was too expensive and getting a loaded Routan with RSE was hard to turn down since I got $10,500 off the sticker from the dealer plus I had a $1,500 voucher from VW to use which made the van too cheap to turn down. 

We love our van regardless of the issues, it was the right price to serve my family's needs.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Zero problems?*

Problems with my '10 Routan SE w/RSE: Rear rotors and pads at 6K miles, Front rotors and pads at 16K miles.......Zero problems other than that. 21K miles on it now. Good service from the dealer (Wallace VW in Stuart, FL). Love the van.


----------



## dynaudios (Oct 28, 2011)

*Sometimes, I have the noise too*

Did you always have the thump ? or only for sudden acceleration ?

Any others have similar noise ? What should I tell the dealer ?


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

dynaudios said:


> Did you always have the thump ? or only for sudden acceleration ?
> 
> Any others have similar noise ? What should I tell the dealer ?


I had it occasionally. I told my dealer there was a tsb for the engine mounts which they did confirm.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

juvefan20 said:


> I think my issues are more my dealer than the car. Needless to say this is the last time I use mine. I was in the same boat you are though, we have JSW and we loved it but was too small from our 2 kids and a dog on a 400 mile trip to visit family. Everything else was too expensive and getting a loaded Routan with RSE was hard to turn down since I got $10,500 off the sticker from the dealer plus I had a $1,500 voucher from VW to use which made the van too cheap to turn down.
> 
> We love our van regardless of the issues, it was the right price to serve my family's needs.


Pulled the trigger on a 2011 last night. There is such a difference between the 09 and 11, the 11 feels so much better. Hope this one doesn't give us any issues.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

mine has a "rattle" and i wasn't able to pinpoint where it is coming from. I am going to have my wife drive it while i sit in the second row. She thought the sound was coming from the front end but i hear it coming from inisde the cabin. Only occurs when i hit a bump. 

My initial thoughts are that it is coming from somthing shaking with the RSE but i will have to look into it further.


----------



## Rok3479 (Sep 24, 2011)

So far,only problem I had with our 11 SE w/ RSE was the off center steering which was fixed by the dealer. Hopefully everything continues to work as we love the van so far. Not thrilled with the service we received at the dealer when we had the alignment fixed, but I guess we can't complain much with the deal we got.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Got the Van back last night and I am happy to report the thumping noise was in fact corrected by changing the defective engine mounts. 

I have a problem free Routan and could not be a happier camper. Saturday I will be installing a clear bra on the front bumper only and under the pull handles. Wife insisted she did not want me to wrap the hood because she hates seeing the line across the hood.


----------

